# "Go Offline" button not working



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

I've been using the technique of stopping requests before picking up the passenger, so as to not get requests while driving, and then going back online after dropping off the passenger. But recently, there has been a long delay - after the drop-off it continues to show that I am still online. I know that I am actually offline, since I am not getting any requests (and I also didn't get any requests while driving). The problem is that I cannot go back online - for real - until after I am successfully listed as offline. Eventually, a few minutes later, it finally works and I am shown as being offline, and I can go back online again - but I lose those few minutes after every ride, waiting for the button to finally work. This has been happening for about a week, and now it is not working at all - I am still showing as "online", and it has been almost an hour. I tried, a few days ago, to uninstall and reinstall the app but it didn't help.

Has anyone else been having this problem?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

montecristo said:


> I've been using the technique of stopping requests before picking up the passenger, so as to not get requests while driving, and then going back online after dropping off the passenger. But recently, there has been a long delay - after the drop-off it continues to show that I am still online. I know that I am actually offline, since I am not getting any requests (and I also didn't get any requests while driving). The problem is that I cannot go back online - for real - until after I am successfully listed as offline. Eventually, a few minutes later, it finally works and I am shown as being offline, and I can go back online again - but I lose those few minutes after every ride, waiting for the button to finally work. This has been happening for about a week, and now it is not working at all - I am still showing as "online", and it has been almost an hour. I tried, a few days ago, to uninstall and reinstall the app but it didn't help.
> 
> Has anyone else been having this problem?


Yes.

Close the app window and reopen. The app will refresh.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

montecristo said:


> I've been using the technique of stopping requests before picking up the passenger, so as to not get requests while driving, and then going back online after dropping off the passenger. But recently, there has been a long delay - after the drop-off it continues to show that I am still online. I know that I am actually offline, since I am not getting any requests (and I also didn't get any requests while driving). The problem is that I cannot go back online - for real - until after I am successfully listed as offline. Eventually, a few minutes later, it finally works and I am shown as being offline, and I can go back online again - but I lose those few minutes after every ride, waiting for the button to finally work. This has been happening for about a week, and now it is not working at all - I am still showing as "online", and it has been almost an hour. I tried, a few days ago, to uninstall and reinstall the app but it didn't help.
> 
> Has anyone else been having this problem?


That what happens when drivers push to become employees.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Try turning on airplane mode a few seconds and then turning airplane mode off.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds like reception or maybe app issue Try restart the app. 

That happens when I am in a bad area. The reception is junk and it works hard to go on or offline. more so closer to the mountain range here. once it goes online though it's good....that initial going off or going on I assume requires a stronger signal or something. 


Or sometimes the GREAT app is messin up.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Yes.
> 
> Close the app window and reopen. The app will refresh.


I've done that many times, it never helps.



dmoney155 said:


> That what happens when drivers push to become employees.


Lol



FLKeys said:


> Try turning on airplane mode a few seconds and then turning airplane mode off.


I'll try that, thanks



sumidaj said:


> Sounds like reception or maybe app issue Try restart the app.
> 
> That happens when I am in a bad area. The reception is junk and it works hard to go on or offline. more so closer to the mountain range here. once it goes online though it's good....that initial going off or going on I assume requires a stronger signal or something.
> 
> Or sometimes the GREAT app is messin up.


No, it happens all over the place. And it happens every single time, no matter where I am (and I don't often have problems with reception or service)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

montecristo said:


> I've been using the technique of stopping requests before picking up the passenger, so as to not get requests while driving, and then going back online after dropping off the passenger. But recently, there has been a long delay - after the drop-off it continues to show that I am still online. I know that I am actually offline, since I am not getting any requests (and I also didn't get any requests while driving). The problem is that I cannot go back online - for real - until after I am successfully listed as offline. Eventually, a few minutes later, it finally works and I am shown as being offline, and I can go back online again - but I lose those few minutes after every ride, waiting for the button to finally work. This has been happening for about a week, and now it is not working at all - I am still showing as "online", and it has been almost an hour. I tried, a few days ago, to uninstall and reinstall the app but it didn't help.
> 
> Has anyone else been having this problem?


These apps are third world trash

always expect failure.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s better for the community if you never go offline.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

montecristo said:


> I've done that many times, it never helps.
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


What kind of phone do you have?

Maybe the phones processor isn't working very well etc Ive noticed a few problems with the app either improved greatly or at least a bit when i switched phones.

The app is GARBAGE but quite honestly, sounds like there's another factor with your issue? If not maybe theres something going on in your area.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Check the auto select next ride feature maybe it is turned on?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

step on your phone


----------



## AtSki (Dec 28, 2017)

They do it purposely.
Kill the app by swiping up (iPhone) and relaunch. Then button sensitivity turns back to normal.


----------

